# A Dog's Life



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Bridgette wanted you all to get to know her a little better...









"Hi, I'm Bridgette...nice to meet you!"









"Here I am trying to block out whatever it is that mom is asking me to do..." 









"What? I _*really*_ don't like thunder storms..."









"I was SURE that this was _my_ pillow...no?"


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

"Oh mom you make a GREAT pillow!"









"Now, THIS is the life..."









"Yeah, this about sums me up!"


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

Awwee!! Bridgette is such a CUTIE!!!! I love her..shes Spunky!


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Ahh! Bridgette is such a pretty doggie!  I love the one with her foot in her ear!! LOL!! 



iwantmypup said:


> Awwee!! Bridgette is such a CUTIE!!!! I love her..shes Spunky!


Hahaha! I can just imagine you with every little forum open refreshing and refreshing the page!!! You are such a fast poster!!!


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

sillylilykitty said:


> Hahaha! I can just imagine you with every little forum open refreshing and refreshing the page!!! You are such a fast poster!!!


Hahahaha! Thanks! I try , i didn't see this very soon but I did pounce on this thread!


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

She's super cute. Her black markings on her back make her look like she is wearing a black sweater.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks for the comliments..Bridgette is definitely not camera shy. I'm sure she knows how cute she is...


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow, you're so lucky to get so many good pictures of her...My mom always has the camera, so I can't use it....Sometimes I wish I had a personal photographer to just follow Jaylie around, get all of her sweetest moments caught on film.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Jaylie said:


> Wow, you're so lucky to get so many good pictures of her...My mom always has the camera, so I can't use it....


I think she's such a camera snob though!  Literally the moment I pick up my camera she is doing something adorable. It's actually kind of scary how many pictures I have of her on my computer! LOL. I posted an album of pictures for my family in California and England to see...all they said was, "Bridgette is really cute, but where are the pictures of you?" I am not even close to as photogenic as Bridge!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

She looks like such a character! The pics are great.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> She looks like such a character! The pics are great.


Oh, she definitely is! She cracks me up all the time. It's so funny because she is SO different than my family's dog that I grew up with. Sandy is 12 now, but growing up she was much mellower and the biggest difference was that Sandy isn't remotely a lap dog. Bridgette looks tougher than Sandy does, but she's quite the opposite! Such a cuddler! 

She was scared of the snow today...hehe!


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

What a cutie!!! I just love her markings


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

I suck for not seeing this thread before now  

Bridgette is very very pretty. I can totally see where you get the dalmation thing. 

She looks like a total cuddle bug. You're a lucky mom!


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

lovemygreys said:


> What a cutie!!! I just love her markings


Thanks! Yeah she is such an original looking dog! 



Snowshoe said:


> I suck for not seeing this thread before now


LOL, it's okay! 



Snowshoe said:


> Bridgette is very very pretty. I can totally see where you get the dalmation thing.
> 
> She looks like a total cuddle bug. You're a lucky mom!


Most people get really surprised when I say dalmation, but her underside is very spotty!  They did tell us border collie originally...I think I actually laughed when they told me! They must have assumed that because she is black and white she must be a border collie?? lol. 

She is completely a cuddle bug though...such a big baby!


----------



## Elijah (Dec 30, 2006)

She's a sweetheart for sure...sort of reminds me of the dog on the Little Rascals, hough-Petey I think was his name.

You need to get some videos of Bridgette. Not the kind with the usual digital camera but some good ones on DVD or mini format for long term keeping and the quality is much better than with the digital still camera for video purposes. I did that with Katie but there was neither of these formats available at the time. I did have a Sony Hi-8 camera and I later transferred the tape to DVD and watch it a lot even now.


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

She's so adorable!! I love the last pic, that sweater is so cute and she looks so purtty with it on. And yeah the little black patch around her eye makes her look like the dog from the little rascals, thats just too cute.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Elijah said:


> She's a sweetheart for sure...sort of reminds me of the dog on the Little Rascals, hough-Petey I think was his name.


Yeah we get that a lot!  Once some said she looked like the Target dog...I had to disagree with that one, but she does look like Petey. If you have seen homeward bound she looks (and acts) just like Chance. 




Elijah said:


> You need to get some videos of Bridgette. Not the kind with the usual digital camera but some good ones on DVD or mini format for long term keeping and the quality is much better than with the digital still camera for video purposes. I did that with Katie but there was neither of these formats available at the time. I did have a Sony Hi-8 camera and I later transferred the tape to DVD and watch it a lot even now.


I am hoping to get a good camera soon. I can take video on my digital camera, but your right it's not nearly as good!


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

Bridgette certainly seems to have a big personality! Great photos, keep them coming. I wish I could get some good ones of Coco - when she sees me with the camera she just comes up as close as she can so all I get is a big nose!

Where did you get the "spoiled" jumper? It's just so cute!


----------



## onyxdaily (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh my, Bridgette is just too cute! I love her pictures.


----------



## Tamara (Dec 6, 2006)

Such a happy cutie. Great markings. I bet she's a girl with a real cheeky charm.


----------



## suzysmitt (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh she is just so pretty. I can't pick a favorite picture, because I like them all.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Tamara said:


> I bet she's a girl with a real cheeky charm.


Yup, 'cheeky' definitely describes Bridgette! 



Tess&Coco said:


> Where did you get the "spoiled" jumper? It's just so cute!


LOL, I found it at Target (I don't think they have them in England) but there was _no way_ I could resist it!


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

LOL, I found it at Target (I don't think they have them in England) but there was _no way_ I could resist it! [/QUOTE]

Thanks - I thought I might be able to get one on-line. I'll keep looking...


----------



## anjamaka (Feb 4, 2007)

You know CrzyBrit, she does not look like a pit mix really, I mean I know she is, but I can't believe people look at that face and get scared of her, she just has expressions that are more... lovable and innocent than most dogs, let alone pits.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

anjamaka said:


> You know CrzyBrit, she does not look like a pit mix really, I mean I know she is, but I can't believe people look at that face and get scared of her, she just has expressions that are more... lovable and innocent than most dogs, let alone pits.


You're right. I think it goes two ways with her lol. Sometimes I have people saying "Aw I love that eye patch, what a cutie!" and then sometimes I hear "Um, is that a pitbull?" She rarely looks like a pitbull in pictures...mostly when we're walking and she's using every muscle to yank me down the street!


----------

